# Windows 10 Driver issue with Nvidia GeForce GTX 570



## adaykin

Hello, after I upgraded to windows 10 my graphics card drivers stopped working. I tried upgrading to the latest driver, but now I'm getting a code 43 when I examine the graphics card through the device manager. How can I get my graphics card to be recognized properly by windows?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Download and install DDU from here and run the program:

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 15.4.0.0

Allow it to remove all of the Nvidia drivers then once back in normal mode, use GeForce Experience to reinstall the drivers.


----------



## Rich-M

There is a major issue with Nvidia drivers and Windows
10 that I doubt has been resolved yet.
Nvidia driver major issue in WINDOWS 10 - Microsoft Community


----------



## adaykin

Thanks for the quick response. I uninstalled the drivers using the tool and then installed them using the geforce experience manager and I'm still getting the same issue (code 43).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

What's the make and model number of the rest of your hardware inside the system?

Are you running all of the latest Windows updates?


----------



## Rich-M

Nvidia announced a fix for the issue here:
How to Fix Windows 10 Nvidia Driver Issues - Windows Tips


----------

